# Male Lizard Seeks 18+ Roleplay!



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 9, 2018)

With a catchy title like that, how can you resist?!

I'm a 22 year old lizard-person, bisexual, male but strongly on the feminine side. The kind of roleplay I'm seeking isn't specific, but I'd love to include elements of *species recognition* - meaning that species and biological differences are acknowledged and used in the RP.

As for setting, I'm partial to *cyberpunk *or *modern*, though I'm still willing to give other stuff a go. 

Any species is okay, I don't discriminate.
Unless you want that, of course.
In which case, please do contact me ASAP.

I have two characters I can use, but they're both on the reptilian side.

When I say 18+, that doesn't mean it _has _to be NSFW or explicit. I just require you to be 18+ because I find the idea of roleplaying with a minor uncomfortable, and also I tend to use mature themes a lot.

However, NSFW is totally fine. This is a PG forum, so I won't go into details about what NSFW things I like, but feel free to message me about it.

The only things I'm NOT okay with are the common taboos (watersports and other waste, babyfur/ABDL, et cetera.) Anything else can be discussed.

My preferred method of RP is through Discord. I'm online daily!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 12, 2018)

BUMP.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Aug 14, 2018)

Interested, can you RP here?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Aug 14, 2018)

i have the discords


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 14, 2018)

Coltshan000 said:


> Interested, can you RP here?


Through PMs, possibly, though I'm not sure if NSFW content is allowed.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Aug 14, 2018)

NSFW is fine in Pm's.


----------



## silverwuffamute (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm interested good sir!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 19, 2018)

Okay! Send me a PM and we can discuss it.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 25, 2018)

BUMP


----------



## DemonSukaii (Sep 2, 2018)

Hey i'd totally be interested in doing an rp on discord if you'd be up for it. Got a lot of furry characters that i don't have much of a story for ;w;


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 2, 2018)

Gecko here but I don't know how to RP and I suck at everything. :3


----------



## Quindalas (Sep 14, 2018)

Curious if you are still taking rp partners?


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2018)

Same here


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Sep 20, 2018)

Heya, I'm interested, if you're still taking people to roleplay with, I'll gladly take your discord tag, so we can do stuff.


----------



## nitya.r.alex (Jan 16, 2020)

Intrested (kind of a shotty rper tho lol)


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 16, 2020)

nitya.r.alex said:


> Intrested (kind of a shotty rper tho lol)


I am afraid that this ad is from (not very polite nor mature person and) from 2018
I highly doubt that you will hear a reply from him.

However, if you are looking for roleplay I might help if you are not doing 1 liners


----------



## nitya.r.alex (Jan 16, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I am afraid that this ad is from (not very polite nor mature person and) from 2018
> I highly doubt that you will hear a reply from him.
> 
> However, if you are looking for roleplay I might help if you are not doing 1 liners


Oh my
And sadly, kinda hehe still kinda working on the sentence structure thing


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 16, 2020)

I


nitya.r.alex said:


> Oh my
> And sadly, kinda hehe still kinda working on the sentence structure thing


 See you are new to it. I think I could give you lesson or two in rp ^^
But that would have to be nsfw. I can not do one liner story building


----------



## nitya.r.alex (Jan 16, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I
> 
> See you are new to it. I think I could give you lesson or two in rp ^^
> But that would have to be nsfw. I can not do one liner story building


Hehe I mean I wouldn't mind
Also friendos are a big need


----------



## Scrydan (Jan 17, 2020)

nitya.r.alex said:


> Intrested (kind of a shotty rper tho lol)


Pay attention to thread dates, and especially if they are banned or not. Obviously a banned user won't be replying to you.

Locking the thread to prevent further derailment and future necro.


----------

